# ASK DBSTalk: Season Pass in the future?



## PanamaMike (Mar 31, 2004)

Does anyone know if Dish will create a functionality similar to TIVO
season pass for the 921?

I think I will probably end up keeping the 921, this is the one thing
I really wish I could have on the box.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

They are working on adding Name Based Recording which would allow you to have a season pass type thing to their DVRs but the 921 isn't expected to have it until July


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Name based recording may not necessarily imply a season pass functionality. I really, really hope it does, but in and of itself, all name based recording is "Record Survivor" rather than "Record Thursday, 7-8pm, channel XX". Season Pass takes that one step farther by saying "Record ONLY NEW EPISODES Survivor". It's yet to be seen if the Dish NBR will take it the next step or not.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

If it doesn't have a season pass feature to specify first run only or no repeats then the hard drive would fill up with all the syndicated shows like" Friends" if you requested Friends from the network. If that is the case then I won't be using the feature. I would rather use the manual timers and make sure I only record what I want in the time frame. I don't need a dozen shows of the same name taking up my hard drive. 

Name based recording without a season pass feature will only be half of what people are asking for. It only took like 5 years to get name based recording features talked about, being added to the Dish Dvrs. I guess the season pass features will be the next most requested thing we will all be asking Dish to add. Either way without season pass features, Tivo will still have an advantage over Dish dvrs .


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

A reasonably easy way to deal with the syndication problem (at least most of it) is for the NBR to 'stick' to a specific channel. That eliminates hitting the reruns on USA, TVLand, A&E, etc. Better than nothing anyway.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

BFG said:


> They are working on adding Name Based Recording which would allow you to have a season pass type thing to their DVRs but the 921 isn't expected to have it until July


Is that date reasonably solid? For some reason I thought NBR came to the 921 late this year.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For the 921, they said "later this year".


----------

